# Ever do *really big* shows?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm comtemplating one and dh is strongly encouraging me. I would have to sell 200 bars of soap over 4 days just to break even (only considering the booth fee). Large convention center in a big city (over 750,000). But I have never done anything this big. I have done smaller shows in this city at a couple of the nicer high schools but still only sell 50-70 bars of soap at a one-day show. But the fee for those is only $35. We don't only sell soap but other B&B plus other crafts (mostly children's items). But I like to look at these in terms of soap because that is the business I want to see grow. Sales this year so far are about double last year's. If that hold's true at the fall shows then I could see us easily selling more than 200 bars. But it's a big risk/gamble. Anyone want to offer any sage advice?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Out of experience, it is not worth it to have to sell that much soap to break even. I have done them and have only broke even..Usually there are lots of soapers at these also.. .. Of course the choice is yours, but I have found that outrageous booth prices are crazy.. 
Barbara


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We don't do soap but we have done festivals and shows of all descriptions since 1988 with our pottery and we love the smaller outdoor venues. Why use your hard work to pay the rent on a building and pay a promoter for running an ad in the paper? We try to shoot for no more than 30 percent total marketing expenses. Do you work the South Dakota shows? I don't know how far you can travel but those are very well attended. It took lots of friendly input from fellow exhibitors to learn about festivals. Best luck.
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you both. Not 100% decided but I'm really leaning towards NOT doing it. I wish I could find more *festival* type shows to do. I have one lined up that is a 'mini-Silver-Dollar-City' type show. Really looking forward to that one. But everything else is a typical craft show. Hmmm, not sure how much of a drive SD is. Will have to check it out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The WOW conference is juried, meaning we had to present our products to their board and they only have one soaper, us. They denied the local melt and pour gal because of her goatmilk soap label. I would not do a show (and shoot my daughters do this show each fall) unless I was guarnateed I would be the only craft there doing soap. There is another gal who sells tolietries but with our main emphasis being soap we can also sell matching toletiries, my daughter sells other things also.

Can you find out how many soapers are there? Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I did a big show this past May. The one day booth price was $140. 

Yes I sold soap, but to me it was not worth it. I had so much expenses that eat up my profits. 

Half a hotel room $50
booth rental 140
diesel fuel 50
food 20
---------------= $260. before I even sold the first bar of soap!!
plus taxes on what I did sell...

So basically my first 30 bars were to break even. 

I have been doing small hometown type festivals, my booth fees have been around $30 for 1 or 2 day shows. I have sold a good bit from these little shows. It is a lot easier to drive 30 minutes from the house and sell 30+ bars than drive 3 hours and only sell 30+ bars.


----------

